# Recent BG Build Using my Favourite Mouthpiece of ALL Time!



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Version:1.0 StartHTML:0000000167 EndHTML:0000002941 StartFragment:0000000454 EndFragment:0000002925

This is my recently built 48 inch .50 cal BG made from copper 1/2 pipe.

Mouthpiece is a modified crutch tip cut out by hand then final shape given with a hand file.

Muzzle protector is a replacement cane tip also cut out by hand and filed to finish shape.

The pipe I built up with electrical tape to accept the crutch tip which is meant for 3/4" stock. With a little care you can easily obtain an airtight seal between mouthpiece and pipe. I like the crutch tip better than any other mouthpiece I have ever tried because the reasonably soft rubber of the tip is more comfortable around the mouth to use and also because the rubber is fairly soft you get a much better seal to your skin. Also, I wear a mustache and it is the only mouthpiece that I have found that gives me that good a seal.

You will notice in the photos the mouthpiece has a black arrow drawn on it with felt marker. That is a visual aide that I use to help me in orienting the BG. I take the bend of the pipe and have it bending upward and mark the mouthpiece in this position so that when the BG is held horizontally in this orientation the barrel is held in it's straightest position possible.

The cane tip simply has the inside section of the bottom of it cut our and filed circular. It is held in place about 3/8 of an inch past the end of the barrel and crazy glued in place so that the BG can be dropped onto the muzzle without damaging the soft copper barrel inside it with the aide of the protection the cane tip affords it. The cane tip fits perfectly on the 1/2 inch copper pipe without requiring build up like for the mouthpiece.

I hope I may have provided a viable alternative to someone looking for a great mouthpiece. I originally read about it's use in the book "Blowguns, the Breath of Death". Can't remember the authors name for sure but I think it was Micheal Janich?

Hope you enjoy!

Teach


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice build.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

That does seem like it would be a very comfortable mouthpiece. Thanks for sharing.


----------

